
Ask HN: Is the word 'Frankly' too popular in TEDx talks? - Keloo
To be Frankly I never heard so many times the word &quot;Frankly&quot; anywhere else than TEDx talks.<p>Don&#x27;t you think so? Why?<p>P.S. Try and google &#x27;tedx frankly&#x27;
======
lancekrogers
Yes

------
modbait
To be frank, unsure of whether complaining about poor grammar or word overuse.

~~~
Keloo
Not complaining, I just wondered if it's just me. Apparently not

